# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Διάφορα >  >  patch panel panduit

## vasilllis

Πωλούνται 2 patch panel panduit 24 και 48 θέσεων για rack.
IMG_20170309_135045.jpgIMG_20170309_134952.jpgIMG_20170309_135002.jpg

τιμή και τα δύο:120€

----------

